# anthro con 2010



## deathshadow1991 (Sep 23, 2009)

ok for those of you who dont know, i love planing ahead. i am planing a graduation road trip including only me and the love of my life Ashley Kitsune.
we are going to be travling around as much of the country as we possibly can for the money we raise between now and then.

the main point of this topic is that to end our trip we are going to anthro con 2010. i have never been to a furry con before and only other convention i have been to was an anime con earlier this year.

basically i was wondering if anyone could help me find important info i would need, make a list of people going off of this site and anything else that might be important to make this work.

thanks for your help and hope to see you at anthrocon 2010

whisp out


----------



## klo1313er (Sep 30, 2009)

It's going to be my first time (and my fathers also). Go to anthrocon.org, there is a list of things you will need to bring and a list of rules.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll be there.

Anyway, the main thing is to ensure you get your ducks in a row ahead of time.

If you don't want to wait in the line that gets longer and longer each year, pre-register. Also get your hotel booked this coming Feb (when the con rates open up).

Figure out where you are going to park.

Make sure you save up enough mulah to feed yourself and your significant other. Also you might want to put mulah aside to spend at the alley/dealer's den.

Make sure you both have picture ID come time to go because you need it to get your badge(what ever you call the thing).


----------



## Nick (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah I can't wait! I live a half hour away from Pittsburgh so it's gonna be alot cheaper for me (and the ppl from here that I'm going with) 

Hopefully I'll see some of you there.


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I could be there for 2010. Unfortunately, I live far away from Pittsburgh, outside of United States. That would be for me, a 1000 km road trip which would cost a bunch. Nevertheless, I attempt to go for future years coming.


----------



## RailRide (Oct 4, 2009)

Kentchiro said:


> I wish I could be there for 2010. Unfortunately, I live far away from Pittsburgh, outside of United States. That would be for me, a 1000 km road trip which would cost a bunch. Nevertheless, I attempt to go for future years coming.



 I assume you're keeping an eye on  What The Fur in Montreal, then?

(I've traveled to C-ACE for all but it's first year during it's run in Ottawa--from New York City. By Greyhound, no less)


----------



## Tony (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, actually. No much conventions at Quebec though, since all the biggest ones are located in USA.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 4, 2009)

This will be my first year as well, but thankfully the college I'm currently going to has us dormed just a half hour WALK from the convention center!  I can't wait to meet everyone there!


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2009)

KirbyCowFox said:


> This will be my first year as well, but thankfully the college I'm currently going to has us dormed just a half hour WALK from the convention center! I can't wait to meet everyone there!


 
eh? which college? Duquesne, maybe? or Pitt main?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Oct 4, 2009)

Nick said:


> eh? which college? Duquesne, maybe? or Pitt main?



The Art Institute of Pittsburgh, it's located in the Triangle.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm definitely going again. Last year was my first time, and I didn't have it planned well _at all._ Seriously, I got to Pitts and didn't even have a hotel room!

It all worked out, of course, and I had a blast. This time, I'll be booking everything as soon as possible. Oh, and I'll be driving my own car, because my rent-a-Charger sucked balls, and stalled going up a hill.


----------



## GraemeLion (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, one thing to consider, that is likely not a problem since you're graduating.. is that you must have a notarized parental consent form to attend anthrocon if you're under 18.  Make sure you get that squared away (and Ashley too) if that's necessary.  They'll turn you away at the door if you don't.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll definitely be there! I think everyone's hit everything on the head by guiding you to the anthrocon website and giving personal experiences.

You also might want to wear comfortable walking shoes. You'll be doing plenty of that!


----------

